# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  الاجازة الاعتيادية للموظف وفق قانون الخدمة المدنية العراقي رقم 24 لسنة 1960 المعدّل

## مروان إبراهيم نعمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تنص المادة 43-1 من قانون الخدمة المدنية العراقي على استحقاق الموظف لاجازة اعتيادية واحدة كل عشرة ايام من خدمته . و تنص الفقرة 2 من المادة انفة الذكر على ان منح الاجازة بطلب تحريري شرط عدم الاخلال بالمصلحة العامّة ....
وهنا نلاحظ ان الاجازة الاعتيادية تمنح براتب تام و مقصود الراتب هو الراتب و المخصصات ما لم يرد نص خلاف ذلك . ومن جهة ثانية فان من شروط منح الاجازة هو الطلب التحريري المقدم من قبل الموظف الذي يجب ان يكون مقترنا" بالارادة السليمة للموظف من دون اجبار ؛ فإن كان قد اجبر عليها باتت تلك الاجازة باطلة و غير ذات اثر .
كما لا يقبل الطلب الشفهي للاجازة و لا يعتد به لا شكلا" ولا مضمونا" ... و بكل الاحوال فقد اجاز المشرع العراقي للاداره الامتناع عن قبول الاجازة متى ما رأت ان الطلب يضر بسير العمل في المرفق العام وهنا يقترن الامتناع بأمد قانوني اقصاه ستة اشهر ؛ بعدها يعتبر امتناع الاداره قرارا" سلبيا" يمكن للموظف الطعن به امام مجلس الانضباط العام بدعوى الغاء لقرار سلبي .
و ختاما" نشير الى ان ان الموظف اذا لم يستحق اجازة اعتيادية و مقضت الضرورة بمنحه اياها هنا جاز للادارة بسلطتها التقديرية منحه ستون يوما" كأقصى مدة دون راتب و هذه الاجازة لا تحتسب خدمة" لأي غرض .
مع التقدير
الحقوقي مروان ابراهيم نعمه
ماجستير قانون عام

----------

